# Já Nevou em Faro?



## Snark (24 Nov 2005 às 07:42)

Que cota ha sido la mas baja en la región del Algarve?

Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2005 às 07:59)

A cota de neve mais baixa de que tenho conhecimento terá sido provavelmente no dia 2 de Fevereiro quando nevou na cidade de Tavira que penso que está ao nivel do mar e situada a apenas a alguns Km de Faro.





Infelizmente não tenho fotos.

Nesse dia nevou muito em todo o sudoeste peninsular (Lisboa, Sevilha, etc...)! Um dia que dificilmente se voltará a repetir  :cry:


----------



## GranNevada (24 Nov 2005 às 13:01)

Eu tenho um livro que diz que nevou em Tavira e em Lagos . Não me recordo da data , mas penso que foi na década de 30 ...


----------



## Serrano (24 Nov 2005 às 14:06)

Sobre neve no Algarve, lembro-me de ter visto numa qualquer revista fotografias de Tavira e Vila Real de Santo António com um manto branco, e penso que eram da década de 40 (1944?).

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2005 às 14:54)

em cima falei do dia e mês mas esqueci-me de referir o ano!   Foi em 1954 e tirei essa informação deste site.


----------

